# This is Awesome!!



## Tara (Jan 11, 2003)

Nikos,

Thanks SO MUCH!! This forum is terrific!! I love the functionality of it, and from an end user stand point it is very user friendly.

I also love all the cute pics next to the Announcements and calender of events. This is great!!

Once again, THANK YOU!!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 11, 2003)

I definately agree. This new format is wonderful!

Thanks Nikos! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 12, 2003)

I am happy that you like it!

Have fun

Nikos


----------

